
Ask HN: Has anyone tried to keep track of hires resulting from HN? - codelemur
I think it&#x27;d be really interesting to see what kind of data exists for hires that have resulted from HN hiring threads or otherwise. Maybe an anonymous survey or something could capture this?
======
mtmail
I've yet to see a working survey in HN, especially if the group asked is small
(people who applied and/or got hired). I asked the question open now
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19811805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19811805)),
let's see.

From older questions like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17826312)
(and others I can't find right now) it seems companies get good candidates.
But the who-wants-to-get-hired and freelancer posts don't get enough contacts,
those threads also receive much less upvotes and disappear faster from the
frontpage.

Personally I wonder if users realize the who-wants-to-be-hired thread has
multiple pages? There's a 'More' link at the bottom because it got over 500
comments.

